# Poll: What are your top 3 favorite animated shoes?



## theTAILlor (Jul 14, 2018)

For me, Rick & Morty, Bob's Burgers and American Dad. Honorable mention to Ren & Stimpy, Hey Arnold and the Jetsons


----------



## Pandox_Paradox (Jul 14, 2018)

Hmm....I'm more partial to Mickey Mouse, Spongebob Squarepants, and Cinderella....Oh! You meant "shows"! (sorry I couldn't resist)

In that case, I've been binging Sword Art Online (again), Steven Universe, and Adventure Time


----------



## FrankieFlora (Jul 18, 2018)

God there's so many how can you limit it to just 3??
In any case, probably Steven Universe, Adventure Time and Rick and Morty (super basic)
honorable mentions, Over the Garden wall, bob's burgers, superjail, Mob Psycho 100 (does anime count?)


----------



## Skychickens (Jul 18, 2018)

Steven Universe. MLP:FIM, the older pokemon.

I tend not to watch a lot of shows but I do love animation.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 23, 2018)

1. Gurren Lagann
2. Puella Magi Madoka Magica
3. Bakemonogatari

Leaving anime out of the equation:
1. Dofus: The Treasures of Kerubim
2. Sym Bionic Titan
3. Over the Garden Wall

More people need to watch Dofus. It's a furry paradise thanks to it primarily focusing on ecaflips.


FrankieFlora said:


> Over the Garden wall,


You
I like you.
The fact that that was only 10 episodes long is a shame. It was extremely unique and artsy for something CN would put put. The artwork was gorgeous and the setting/story was unsettling for a good while. I loved the bird girl character.


----------



## AppleButt (Jul 23, 2018)

My Little Pony Friendship is Magic, Bojack Horseman, and Bobs Burgers.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 23, 2018)

Rick and Morty, South Park, and American Dad.


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Jul 23, 2018)

Pandox_Paradox said:


> Hmm....I'm more partial to Mickey Mouse, Spongebob Squarepants, and Cinderella....Oh! You meant "shows"! (sorry I couldn't resist)
> 
> In that case, I've been binging Sword Art Online (again), Steven Universe, and Adventure Time


Adventure Time, yesss
In the process of catching up, I'm almost done with season five and it's even better than I remembered back when I used to watch when I was a kid


----------



## David Drake (Jul 24, 2018)

1. Batman: The Animated Series
2. Animaniacs
3. Steven Universe

(4. Freakazoid!
5. South Park
6. Invader ZIM
7. The Powerpuff Girls
8. Gargoyles
9. Rocko's Modern Life
10. The Spectacular Spider-Man
11. Gravity Falls)


----------



## smolsketch (Jul 24, 2018)

Of this decade, I like gravity falls, star vs the forces of evil and clarence. Some older shows I like include early spongebob, early pokemon, phineas and ferb, chowder and early simpsons.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 24, 2018)

smolsketch said:


> Of this decade, I like gravity falls, star vs the forces of evil and clarence. Some older shows I like include early spongebob, early pokemon, phineas and ferb, chowder and early simpsons.


Chowder was one of my favorites <3


----------



## Ravofox (Jul 24, 2018)

Rocko's modern life, Rick and Morty, Duckman, Ren and Stimpy to name a few


----------

